# OKTOBERFEST HUGE SAVINGS @ Big Daddys Diesel and Auto svc



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

For the month of Oktober offering, 25.00 oil changes and 60.00 an hour on minor mechanical repairs, such as front end work, brakes and thermostats, water pumps etc. If you don"t come see me I cant save you any money 850 736-5478 6750 n hwy 87 north


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

$25 oil change on a powerstroke?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

marmidor said:


> $25 oil change on a powerstroke?


Uh no lol. I'll do 75 for a powerstroke
Wix filter, rotella oil


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Uh no lol. I'll do 75 for a powerstroke
> Wix filter, rotella oil


Lol. That's a jam up deal.


----------

